# TACP



## MikeL (12 Mar 2012)

I'm curious for some more recent info on TACP within the CF.  The info I have regarding TACP is from what I saw on tour, some info on this forum as well as some documents from the North Bay intranet site from 07/08.  From what I read it seemed like there was a push to establish formal TACP units within 1 Cdn Air Div/CMBGs.  As well some documents made mention that any rank/trade can do FAC training and a strategy/plan was to be made in order to select, train and post AECs and AC Ops as Forward Air Controllers and ALOs within all Army TACP organizations.  Just looking for any current info on this subject,  with regard to FACs I would assume that the majority of them are still Combat Arms Officers/NCOs and some Pilots and AEC if they are posted in a job such as G3 Air in 2CMBG or Gagetown for example.  

Is there a Bde TACP unit within each CMBG or are they made up from pers in other units when needed?  How would one get into TACP, just right memos to the CoC asking about it and/or talk to the CM?  Any other info would be appreciated.

As I am planning on OT'ing to AC Op in the near future, and employment in a TACP would be something I'd like to get into.


----------



## MedCorps (12 Mar 2012)

Have you seen:

Canadian Forces Joint Doctrine Note:
Canadian Forces Close Air Support (CAS)
Number 03/08 dated: June 2008? 

Covers information on TACP, etc. 

MC


----------



## MikeL (12 Mar 2012)

Yes,  that is one of the documents I found on the North Bay intranet site, good info in it about CAS as well as the make up of a Bde and BG TACP and the FAC/FOO Teams, etc.


----------



## Infanteer (15 Mar 2012)

The CMBGs have TACP dets.  They are officially "1 CAD Dets".

PM inbound.


----------

